# Painting a wood garage door?



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

if the paint is solid with no cracks, blisters you should be ready to go, after a good wash and a prim.


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

By your asking if you should "strip it" you give the impression that it is a varnished door. If so simply sand, apply an oil based primer and then the topcoat.

Jerry


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

No Varnish. How would I go about washing a wood door?

Yes there are cracks in the paint.


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

Some people will tell you to water blast it I am not a fan of water blasting unless the conditions of the house warrent it.

Just get a water hose with a jet handle and spray it down until you don't see any more dirt running down the door.


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

One thing has not been mentioned. If you wash down the door make sure that you allow a few days for drying otherwise you may trap moisture beneath the paint surface and later have bubbling and peeling. Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## tverhoef (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes Paintman forgot that... Thanks )

And Sandyman720 try to paint the garage befor the sun hits directly on it the heat trapped between the paint and wood will sweat once the area is painted and cause hallo's and bubbles This is another way moisture gets traped.


----------



## nimraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Instead of starting another thread, I just wanted to ask my doubt here.

We are talking about sealing the wood etc. but what about the gaps between the planks ? How do we seal those ?

Hopefully one does not have to dismantle the garage door to get to those. Or is it even required to paint the space ?

I also have a wooden door, 16', white with some thin cracks in paint and a little peel.

Any pointers are welcome.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

nimraj, 
Do you mean the edges between the separate panels? Raise the door so the panel you are painting is a comfortable height. You will find that the gap opens between the panels and you can easily paint the edges. If the panels fit tight against each other when closed then let the edges dry well before closing the door or they'll stick.

Have a beverage while the edges dry and admire your work!


----------

